# The Symphonies of Glazunov versus Dvorak. Some irresistible similarities.



## Orfeo (Nov 14, 2013)

*In some respects, the symphonies of Glazunov and Dvorak have striking similarities:* 
1) They're very well crafted and (quite) brilliantly orchestrated (Glazunov's a bit denser but a degree more inventive and sparkling),
2) There's the abundance of rhythmic vitality and warmth,
3) The melodic invention and tunefulness are quite irresistible,
4) Glazunov wins hands down in climaxes, but Dvorak has tricks up his sleeves, 
5) Both composers are rewardingly lilting (Glazunov in his 3rd and 7th, Dvorak in his 5th and 8th). 
6) Both are great in the scherzo (though I tend to like the first and slow movements rather more, like for instances, in Dvorak's Third, Seventh, and Ninth, in Glazunov's Second, Sixth (though a variation 2nd mov't), and Eighth). 
7) Dvorak's a tad better in finales, though Glazunov is not bad at all.
8) Glazunov's lyrical profundity and epic grandeur as well as Dvorak's sense of adventurism and lyrical sweetness (at times innocence) are what carry the day ultimately.

*So, force me to choose a symphony from these great composers, I'll say for the*
First Symphony: Glazunov
Second: Glazunov
Third: Dvorak
Fourth: Glazunov
Fifth: Dvorak (_marginally_)
Sixth: Glazunov
Seventh: Dvorak (_marginally_)
Eighth: Both
Ninth: Dvorak

So, please, what say you?


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Interesting comparisons. I've always been attracted to Glazunov's music but never I've explored why. The same with Dvorak, though I don't listen to his music as much as I should. So I can't give an informed smackdown, but I appreciate your comments. :tiphat:


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

Holy.....

, , and again... 

If only I was more attentive to the forum in the last few weeks! I would have had these conversations with you for _hours _on end!!!

Allow me to introduce myself. Among a few others here, I am TC's resident Russophile. I have been a fan for much of my short life of the Russians great and small, and I have spent considerable time studying the Russian rarities. Glazunov has been my dearest love for about 6 years, and I know his music like the back of my hand. I would love to have conversations about him with you, because I've NEVER met someone talk about Glazunov like you have right here. I've been dying to have a truly deep discussion about his music with someone who is really knowledgeable.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

Now to actually comment on the OT!

Yes, I definitely see similarities between the Glazunov and Dvorak symphonic cycles, particularly the early symphonies of Dvorak with the whole of Glazunov's. I think the "grandeur" which you speak of is indeed a key feature found in both cycles. The "nobility" of feeling is one of the most attractive things I find in both composers. I find both composers uncompromisingly optimistic, even if they have troubled periods of time. Their optimism drives pretty much all the other factors of their styles, disregarding nationalistic differences.

I would say I pretty much agree with that comparison of the cycles, one symphony at a time. I'm a big fan of the Glazunov 4 (I'm going to write a paper on it very soon for my Music History course). Between Dvorak 5 and Glazunov 5 I would have to say both equally as you said the 8th, but I would say Dvorak over Glazunov for the 8th. The 8th is my favorite Dvorak symphony I think.


----------



## Orfeo (Nov 14, 2013)

I would like that very much (from a fellow Russophile myself). 
Here's a glimpse of myself (I write a good deal about Russian music). 
http://www.amazon.com/gp/pdp/profile/A6IPCERKJ6QNP/ref=cm_aya_bb_pdp


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Huilunsoittaja, I was hoping you'd show up!


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

I like the Glazunov symphonies, but to me, the Dvorak set is overall far more rewarding.


----------



## Orfeo (Nov 14, 2013)

Huilunsoittaja said:


> Now to actually comment on the OT!
> 
> Yes, I definitely see similarities between the Glazunov and Dvorak symphonic cycles, particularly the early symphonies of Dvorak with the whole of Glazunov's. I think the "grandeur" which you speak of is indeed a key feature found in both cycles. The "nobility" of feeling is one of the most attractive things I find in both composers. I find both composers uncompromisingly optimistic, even if they have troubled periods of time. Their optimism drives pretty much all the other factors of their styles, disregarding nationalistic differences.
> 
> I would say I pretty much agree with that comparison of the cycles, one symphony at a time. I'm a big fan of the Glazunov 4 (I'm going to write a paper on it very soon for my Music History course). Between Dvorak 5 and Glazunov 5 I would have to say both equally as you said the 8th, but I would say Dvorak over Glazunov for the 8th. The 8th is my favorite Dvorak symphony I think.


I'm not sure these composers were uncompromisingly optimistic; Dvorak's Seventh and the slow movement of the Third, plus Glazunov's Eighth and the slow movement of the Seventh in addition to "The Song of Destiny" would challenge that claim I think. Glazunov's Eighth in particular was a response to the turmoil that affected him at that time. Other than that, Glazunov was a product of Russia's Silver Age and it shows. But he was no Rachmaninoff or Rebikov as far as depth is concerned, yet not really shallow either (for the most part anyhow).


----------

